# Authentic joke just made up



## gertvanjoe (27/10/15)

Me : Eish Im loving this new atty
Elicist : Yeah but its not authentic . No unique serial no nothing
Me : Are you serialized
Elicist : * puzzled look*
Me : No serial , not authentic. Hence you are not real. Thus I conclude you do not exist. Please dissapear in my cloud of vapour

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (27/10/15)

*sigh* 


maybe you should have paid for shipping and got a funnier one with the scratch check.


----------



## gertvanjoe (27/10/15)

lolol

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (27/10/15)

just me being tired and thinking silly things 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (27/10/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> just me being tired and thinking silly things



I figured you were letting your imagination run away with you, just not far enough. 
Sorry man, couldn't resist the open door.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/10/15)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (27/10/15)

im sorry - but i thought that was pretty sharp - maybe because im a sarcastic little a-hole sometimes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

